# Huron night fishing



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I was wide awake at 4 am and decided to go try some night fishing. Went west of the Huron river in 6-10 fow and ended with 3 nice eaters in 2 hours. I would have stayed and tried for the last 3 but the rain gear was in my car at the marina, brilliant move. I thought there was nothing better than seeing a board fall back but I was wrong. A board where you can only see a glow stick burying in shallow water on short leads is a thrill. 20 back with 2 on a chartreuse headed ripstick and 1 with a gray with blue stripe hj12. Also nice to meet you GR(OhYea) at the ramp, hope you found them today in this weather.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

ChinnAgain said:


> I was wide awake at 4 am and decided to go try some night fishing. Went west of the Huron river in 6-10 fow and ended with 3 nice eaters in 2 hours. I would have stayed and tried for the last 3 but the rain gear was in my car at the marina, brilliant move. I thought there was nothing better than seeing a board fall back but I was wrong. A board where you can only see a glow stick burying in shallow water on short leads is a thrill. 20 back with 2 on a chartreuse headed ripstick and 1 with a gray with blue stripe hj12. Also nice to meet you GR(OhYea) at the ramp, hope you found them today in this weather.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice job! How was the lake?


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

It was glass flat with only about 5-10 mph wind oit of the south. Clarity looked good from what I could see with a flashlight but hard to see since it was dark when I went out and came back in.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

nice job...good to see others catching in shallow


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

congrats... seeing that you live there in town, have you seen anybody fishing off the walls yet ? I was thinking that it's too early but if your catchin'em that shallow, than maybe not. did you happen to notice what the water temp was ? thx JON


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Chinn,
Way to get out there and explore. Good going. I am sure this will encourage some who are hesitant at this time.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Water temp was 60.4. I have seen people on the fog horn when we come in around noon during the week, nobody when we go out at 7am. I would say give it a try.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

That's good news chuck. I drove by the river at 11 pm and again at 3 am and seen boats going up or down river both times . Couldn't head out, work got the best of me last two days. Might give we a shot Sunday morn, will prob have to wait til fuel docks are open, can't remember how much fuel is in the ship.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

ChinnAgain said:


> Water temp was 60.4. I have seen people on the fog horn when we come in around noon during the week, nobody when we go out at 7am. I would say give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


tried it last night and the lake was calm, very surprised to see only 1 boat go out in the evening, fished off the lighthouse from 7 till 12:30, we lost 3, seen 5 caught, JON


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice! I love trips like that. Not a sole around. Just you, your boat and Mother Nature.


----------



## SloppyJoe (Aug 14, 2012)

Fished 12 to 8 feet Monday night. I did not mark any walleye, bait fish or even junk fish. I am guessing that the strong southwest winds probably moved all the fish out of the shallows.


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

I fished that area Sunday night and only pulled one- 6lber. Very few marks.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Only good thing about catching 1 is....It beats the crap out of catch 0.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

It was a beautiful night out there but the bite was slow. We caught a couple eaters and lost a couple others out of Huron. Had one landed and one lost on both sides of the river. The east side close to Otto's stack had better marks than we seen off Sawmill. A whole lot of bait in there so they were probably full. F-18's and an HJ-14 had all our bites. DHJ's and RR's didn't get touched. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Jason Pelz said:


> It was a beautiful night out there but the bite was slow. We caught a couple eaters and lost a couple others out of Huron. Had one landed and one lost on both sides of the river. The east side close to Otto's stack had better marks than we seen off Sawmill. A whole lot of bait in there so they were probably full. F-18's and an HJ-14 had all our bites. DHJ's and RR's didn't get touched.
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


thanks for the invite tonight, felt pretty good to fish the west end again. lets do it again and this time ill bring my secret baits


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

It was great meeting you in person and fishing with you Tom. Next time we need to fish out of Cleveland if this wind ever dies back down. Too bad I didn't expect it to lay down dead flat like that last night or it would have been a good night to try fishing out there. We'll definitely fish together soon. We still need to catch that slob.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## macd72 (Aug 18, 2013)

caught 2 friday night at the lighthouse... lotta fun with a good group of guys.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

were you one of the guys casting from the wall? we saw about 8 head lamps and 2 lanterns as we were going out.


----------



## macd72 (Aug 18, 2013)

We were right off the rocks right at the lighthouse. I was there between 1000pm and 300am.


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes Jim I was tickled pink to haul that one fish in. It was a whole lot of fun to steer the boat in the stiff wind and set my two rods, attach boards etc... All by my lonesome. If not for that 11+ft net that Jason hooked me up with I don't think I would have landed it by myself. 

I'm planning to head out Wednesday, last trip before I pull the ole girl.


----------



## SloppyJoe (Aug 14, 2012)

Better results Sunday night. One 3 and one 6 pounder. Pink Husky Jerk and Clown Smithwick. Both 35 feet back. 1.5 MPH Fished 7:30 to 9:30 P.M. The bite probably turned on at 9:31P.M.


----------

